
LA to use Open Source for transportation management - arnieswap
https://www.tfir.io/2019/08/29/city-led-open-mobility-foundation-uses-open-source-to-manage-transportation/
======
oehtXRwMkIs
Good to hear, though I wish any sort of public money required public code
nationwide.

